# Rod Length



## gdogfcband (Nov 14, 2004)

What length rods do you all use on your YAKS and why?


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

around 7'. I have a 16' tarpon and to reach over the front to switch sides i need the length.
ken c


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

7' mainly for the kayak or boat. I've gotten so used to working lures with a 7' rod that anything else just doesnt feel right anymore.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Like Ken and Ryan said 7' is my favorite too. The important thing is make sure it's long enough to reach around the bow of the yak. Shorter yaks can use shorter rods but 7' is ideal for almost all of them and it's still short enough to cast easy from the yak. Watch the butt length as well, because you're seated when using it the butt can't be too long so that it's longer than your arms can reach when seated.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I think it also depends on what you're after as well. I go for mostly snapper blues, so I wouldn't mind a shorter rod. Now, if I were after those cow stripers, then I'd rethink that.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yep, butt size makes a difference.

I took my 8.5' shimano out cuz I loved how it fights a fish.

But the butt was like 18-20" long and it made it harder to get the fish to the net.

Since then I just stick to my 7' rods with short butts.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Chump I fish for everything that swims and almost all my rods are 7'. The only difference is the power ratings. Lt. wt. power for Trout, Extra Hvy. for Bull Reds and large Striper and so on. What rods are with me just depends what the target of the day is and I usually have 2 or more targets so there's usually 2-3 rods with me almost all the time I go out.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

chump said:


> Now, if I were after those cow stripers, then I'd rethink that.


I have a few cows under my belt w/ the 7' Ugly Stick. It works just fine as big Striper usually give up pretty quick, at least in my case. Here's an example of a 7' rod catch:









_I know, I know...I'm a show off  _

Skunk


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Cow Striper*

That looks like more of a Calf than a cow. What did it weigh? About 17 to 19 lbs would be my guess.That is unless you weigh 400 lbs and have size 12 hands. If so I'm sorry.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

surf rat said:


> That looks like more of a Calf than a cow. What did it weigh? About 17 to 19 lbs would be my guess.That is unless you weigh 400 lbs and have size 12 hands. If so I'm sorry.


Hey, don't start trouble on this site!  Ok, a calf it is, but it felt like a cow on the kayak.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Does this qualify as a cow, notice I am actually on a kayak. Oh yea 7-foot rods for me also.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Show off!  That was at the ships I take it? 
BTW, the fish in my pic was off a kayak, as I usually don't wear a PFD when surf fishing .....unless I get into a case of beer... , I had to land the yak to get the full pic, but from the yak, it looked like this..









Let the picture p*ssing contest begin!!!!! 

Skunk


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm jealous. Looks like the snapper blues that I catch can be used as bait for the cows that you guys catch.

But yeah, I currently only have one rod for the yak, and yes, it is a 7' as well. I bought the new Lami yak at 7'6", but it felt much too heavy for the snapper blues, so I sold it w/o using it.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I use short-butted 6'6" rods in the 'yaks. I'm a short guy too, at 5'9", and do most of my fishing in a Tarpon 160i. No problem reaching around the bow, and very little fatigue after a 1000 cast day...The lighter, the better..


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*cow striper*

Where I come from a cow striper is at least 40 lbs.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

surf rat said:


> Where I come from a cow striper is at least 40 lbs.


Congrats on being from the land of giants Dave !! Please try to remember this is a yak fishing board and we are talking about yak-caught fish. Are all of those 'cows' you refer to caught from yaks ?? If so please let us all know where this place is because I'm sure you'll have company very shortly !! 

Hey Railroader what are you talking about !! 5' 9" being short ?? That's my height and I like to refer to myself as 'adverage' 

Hey Cory whaddup with the photo ?? Are you flippin off the world or is it just me ??


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

LOL Jay, only you would notice that. Maybe I am subconsiously flipping off all the bait fishermen, it was caught with a lure.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i like short buts on my rods too, i dont understand all these rods companies making "yak" rods with really long butts on them


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Most of the available "kayak" rods with long butts are designed by West Coast kayak anglers (deep jigging and bait fishing for larger fish). With the exception of the American Rodsmiths kayak rod, which has it roots from Texan kayak anglers who fish on shallow flats.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Just remember, it doesn't matter what she says, it really is all about the length of your rod!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

lil red jeep said:


> Just remember, it doesn't matter what she says, it really is all about the length of your rod!


i was waiting for that one.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Longer butts actually help me. I hold the rod up near the real and use my foreman for leverage against the butt. 

But then again, .......I have 37" in long arms too.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

actually,

i like big butts




and i cannot lie,

you other brothers can't deny.........


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

kq6 said:


> actually,
> 
> i like big butts
> 
> ...


First the length of the rod reference and now the size of the butt joke, I was waiting for that one too. Thanks Ken 

Oh yeah I too like big butts and I can not lie........


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

i use 6'6" and under. its easer for me to get the fish to leader. i like to fight on the left side, if the fish runs right, i put pressuer my right foot and use the fish to spin me around. all of my rod butts are 11" and under, except for my tog rods which are 12". jesse buky of JB rods makes all of my big fish and tog rods.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

This technique is very subjective, I prefer to use lighter rods, and leaders (My last big striper was on 15-pound test), so I fight the fish around the kayak. 

Keep in mind Kevin paddles a shorter kayak so it spins easier. My manta Ray 14 wants to go straight, so it does not spin easy.


----------

